# Tax cuts ruled illegal by court



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

But how will this affect anyone? 
More spending cuts, no taxes, as budget is ruled illegal - The Portugal News


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It will allow the Government to *blame the court* for other measures it will need to introduce to continue to strive to meet targets, so not a lot really


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This is where some of it will happen
As áreas em que o Governo quer reduzir despesa | Económico


----------

